# This is exactly what I want to do!!



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

This is exactly what I want to do!!! 
I know what you all have said, but this seems to work out perfectly!
I have the exact same tank in this video. I don't think I want ghost shrimp, but with just the tetras...what do y'all think!

The video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_d8g0yiAl4


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm gonna stick to being the one who says 5 gallons is no where near enough room for neons and a betta. Neons need about 10-15 gallons IMO. They are very active and need large shoals (Hence the big tank) to feel comfortable. 

I do NOT recommend it.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Darn. I really want some fish in there! DD:


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Do shrimp have big personalities?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Shrimp have hardly any personality LOL And I heartily agree with DH.. a 5 gallon is way too small for that set up. Not to mention Neons can and will bite betta fins if they aren't in big enough groups.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

LOL! Are shrimp intersting to watch?


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah I have to agree that that tank is overstocked. =/ It's probably a pain in the but to maintain. Not to mention the fact that both are fairly aggressive fish when kept in smaller tanks.

If you want a community _especially_ with shoaling fish the I personally think you should have at least a 10 gallon if not something in the 20-30 gallon range; so that everyone has room to swim, be happy, and in the case of the neons: be in a proper number. 

If I'm not mistaken 6 is the golden number for most shoaling fish. =]

No matter what you decide to do though I wish you luck. =]


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Shrimps do have a lot of personality and they are fun to watch. I have cherry, Ghost, Black Cystal/Bee, and two unknown types myself.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks. I think before tank mates I want to plant the tank a little bit better. It is pretty plain!


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

DUUUDE i was in ur same situation 2 weeks ago& I saw that vid too.. haha i say go to petsmart & buy a 10G (comes with filter, hood, food samples&coupons for $24 ALL TOGETHER) . its all aqueon brand. i then bought tetra safe start and added 2 guppies(optional). 1 week later i was gonna buy 6 neons($1 at petsmart) but realized my water is too hard for them): So i stuck with 4 White clouds ($1 at petsmart) & ( i added 2 more a couple days after).im going to sell my 5G with filter for $25. so basically im only spending $ on fish&im getting 5 more gallons for free

^^^thats wat i did


i took a chance btw with the safestrt. NEVER ADD THAT AMMOUNT OF FISH LIKE THAT IF U DO NO USE SOMETHING LIKE SAFESTART&MONITORING AMMONIA, NITRITE, &NITRATE VERY VERY CLOSELY . my ammonia topped at about 1 ppm ,never had nitrite, &i keep nitrate under 40 ppm with safestrt so it worked well for me. all my fish are happy & healthy. & a thing about neons, its preferred that they are housed in a well "matured" cycled tank. so id go with White clouds, or even other hardier tetras.


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

3 Cories, you'll LOVE them. They zip around and are fun to watch. 5 gallons is enough for 3 cories and a betta.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I have to disagree Phoxly. Cories do not live well in a 5g. Even the dwarf variety. 

Try a mystery snail!!! They are really really cute and fun to watch.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks guys! I think If I get tank mates it will be ghost shrimp. I really want fish, but I think ghost shrimp will do.


----------



## puddin (Apr 5, 2010)

The Cherry shrimp are more colorful than ghost shrimp. I have a few of both and when I do a water change my ghost shrimp get really excited and blitz around the tank, its cute to watch.


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

Whatever your plans are, http://aqadvisor.com/ is a great resource for stocking


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I used that, and I think I would do 3 cherry shrimp. Could I put anything in Dragon's 2.5 gallon or would that be overdoing it?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I wouldn't put anything in the 2.5gallon. 

Cherry shrimp are very nice but IMO I would try out ghost shrimp first. It sounds very cruel to say that but Cherries are much more expensive than Ghost shrimp and it wouldn't be good to spend all that money only to find out your Betta won't tolerate shrimp.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

It really depends. My Caesar attacked a Ghost Shrimp, but he will not touch cherry shrimp. I got two new ones awhile back, and he was having a fit that they were in a bag. I released them and he was back to being happy. They are all still in his tank and he even sleeps with them. :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He might make a meal out of them.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't know. I keep watching them. He already had four shrimp in with him. And they sleep in Java Moss and he sleeps in back about a couple of inches over.

Or wait was that for the thread writer?  I am tired.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I will see which one is available to buy. (When/if I buy them.) Thanks for the help!


----------

